# Christopher Ward hybrid strap



## JSM

Does anyone have this strap? How is the quality and how do you like it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok

I have the hybrid Cordura (nylon) - Rubber strap on my Christopher Ward Bronze Trident Pro, and I think it's a pretty nice strap and I like it. But, I'm not sure I would pay the $65 ($85 with the bronze clasp) they're charging for it separately.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Very thick, very high quality, the hardware is excellent, and lots of room for big and small wrists (fit my 15.5cm wrist with ease and strap holes to spare). I'd expect it to last a long time. 

Downsides: it's so thick it's a bit stiff and could get a bit uncomfortable because of that.


----------



## sticky

My watch with the hybrid is still on pre-order but past experience has shown me that CW straps are top quality. They also stand by their products. When the fabric straps on the C60 bronze wasn’t 100% they replaced it. Just wished they’d told me to expect it first as I was left wondering why CW had sent me a strap out of the blue.


----------



## mplsabdullah

I like them.Very high quality. I would suggest wrapping it tightly around something smaller then your wrist to make it bend a little easier. After I did that it was great.


----------



## Nokie

Like their watches, CW straps are first rate, IMHO. 

Excellent value vs price.


----------



## Dennis K

There are two versions. The older hybrid was thick and stiff with it. It wouldn't break in either. Even if you wrapped it round something for days, it would be flat again after a few hours. On smaller wrists, it put pressure on the sides and left deep impressions in your skin from the deep embossed pattern on the underside. It wasn't comfortable for me and others. Some larger guys seemed to like it.

The newer version now comes on all new CW watches and it's much thinner and more comfortable. Both versions are high quality though.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Dennis K said:


> There are two versions. The older hybrid was thick and stiff with it. It wouldn't break in either. Even if you wrapped it round something for days, it would be flat again after a few hours. On smaller wrists, it put pressure on the sides and left deep impressions in your skin from the deep embossed pattern on the underside. It wasn't comfortable for me and others. Some larger guys seemed to like it.
> 
> The newer version now comes on all new CW watches and it's much thinner and more comfortable. Both versions are high quality though.


Thank you for clarifying. I actually just read earlier today about a "new version" which would explain why some people seemed to hate the hybrid strap however I really like the two I recently received.


----------



## JeepFeste

Dennis K said:


> There are two versions. The older hybrid was thick and stiff with it. It wouldn't break in either. Even if you wrapped it round something for days, it would be flat again after a few hours. On smaller wrists, it put pressure on the sides and left deep impressions in your skin from the deep embossed pattern on the underside. It wasn't comfortable for me and others. Some larger guys seemed to like it.
> 
> The newer version now comes on all new CW watches and it's much thinner and more comfortable. Both versions are high quality though.


I have mixed feelings on mine, but it's new so haven't had a chance for it to break in yet. I will agree its good quality, but is fairly stiff and so my gripe is more with putting the loose end through the strap holders is somewhat of a challenge when there isn't much strap to go through (on 5th to last hole) so im sure wrist size is a factor too.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

mleok said:


> I have the hybrid Cordura (nylon) - Rubber strap on my Christopher Ward Bronze Trident Pro, and I think it's a pretty nice strap and I like it. But, I'm not sure I would pay the $65 ($85 with the bronze clasp) they're charging for it separately.


Thanks for the heads up. I was just looking at these and they’re now $100. If you felt they were a poor value at $65…


----------



## mleok

LosAngelesTimer said:


> Thanks for the heads up. I was just looking at these and they’re now $100. If you felt they were a poor value at $65…


I'm a cheapskate when it comes to waterproof straps made of synthetic materials, I've had good luck with the fluorine straps on Aliexpress, they're comfortable and get the job done for less than $10 a strap, and I have not been able to discern a difference in quality or performance over a $40 FKM strap from Zuludiver from Watchgecko, aside from a slightly better Tang buckle.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

mleok said:


> I'm a cheapskate when it comes to waterproof straps made of synthetic materials, I've had good luck with the fluorine straps on Aliexpress, they're comfortable and get the job done for less than $10 a strap, and I have not been able to discern a difference in quality or performance over a $40 FKM strap from Zuludiver from Watchgecko, aside from a slightly better Tang buckle.


For rubber, I split the difference and buy FKM straps off Amazon for $25 or so. 
I‘m looking for a combo textile/rubber strap and found my options to be surprisingly limited.


----------



## Roningrad

sticky said:


> My watch with the hybrid is still on pre-order but past experience has shown me that CW straps are top quality. They also stand by their products. When the fabric straps on the C60 bronze wasn’t 100% they replaced it. Just wished they’d told me to expect it first as I was left wondering why CW had sent me a strap out of the blue.


CW always is a classy, pro-active, pro-customer oriented company in my personal experience. They truly set post sales customer relations very highly and live up to their ads and hype (yup, 60/60 is legit in every sense of the word as I have exercised it). That set them way apart from the micros and even prestigious brands. Replacing the Fabric Straps is not surprising as they keep a good relationship to their fan base. Another classy move.

I do sometimes wonder if all the innovations and forward thinking was really of CW’s or Mike France’s and who was holding out. Anyhow, I eagerly await their next new launching. Mike noted in one of his interviews, that it was something we’ve not seen or not been available in the market for some time.


----------



## bth1234

I think the hybrid straps are excellent. I haven't tried their other non leather straps, though. 

I agree they seem expensive, but sailcloth straps always seem quite expensive, and the hybrid looks much like a sailcloth.


----------



## bth1234

mleok said:


> I'm a cheapskate when it comes to waterproof straps made of synthetic materials, I've had good luck with the fluorine straps on Aliexpress, they're comfortable and get the job done for less than $10 a strap, and I have not been able to discern a difference in quality or performance over a $40 FKM strap from Zuludiver from Watchgecko, aside from a slightly better Tang buckle.


Yes, I bought some excellent FKM tropic straps from an eBay vendor, and he reckoned they were all made in the same factory in China.


----------

